# Have you noticed how British girls are significantly less attractive



## PinkPolkaDots (Aug 5, 2013)

than foreign girls (in particular, those from other countries in Europe)?

I swear most of them look inbred plus they do not take care of themselves and are overweight (the fattest in Europe, according to official figures).

I was on a trip around Europe this summer, spanning four countries, and the difference was oustanding. It stands out so much that it cannot be ignored.

I know most guys would agree with me on this or am I wrong?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

**** up silly boy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I disagree. My wife is english and stunning.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bollox British girls r sexy in their own right


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Eastern European girls are good looking but its moronic to suggest that makes British chicks ugly.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you in someway linked to the sex trade in girls from eastern europe?


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Just wait until those Eastern European women enter their cocoons at 40, they all come out looking like 80year old French grannies :scared:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

B0ll0cks!

I do have a thing for Russian girls though... Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

your wrong, and probably about 18-19 and still trying to work out what your bangers for


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure the ukm girl pack will be along shortly to disagree.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

wouldnt say less attractive, but there are an awful lot of attractive eastern girls.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm sure the ukm girl pack will be along shortly to disagree.


Don't forget the white knights


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> I'm sure the ukm girl pack will be along shortly to disagree.


exactly- get hamster, keeks, queenie etc in here and the wee boy will run away with his tail between his legs


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> than foreign girls (in particular, those from other countries in Europe)?
> 
> I swear most of them look inbred plus they do not take care of themselves and are overweight (the fattest in Europe, according to official figures).
> 
> ...


And how many of these super model esk eastern european girls did you pull? im guessing none so its kind of invalid....watching them on pornhub doesnt count haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In before OP admits he didn't pull as much as a drawer open whilst travelling let along any European stunners


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

husky said:


> exactly- get hamster, keeks, queenie etc in here and the wee boy will run away with his tail between his legs


That's if they don't cut it off first!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> than foreign girls (in particular, those from other countries in Europe)?
> 
> I swear most of them look inbred plus they do not take care of themselves and are overweight (the fattest in Europe, according to official figures).
> 
> ...


I think you are wrong mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thread needs pics!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Nobody is ugly. What someone may consider ugly could be attractive to someone else.

Weather and native food could be a factor in this, in a hotter country people would be naturally tanned and look nicer.

There's attractive and not so obviously attractive people everywhere.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tamara said:


> Nobody is ugly. What someone may consider ugly could be attractive to someone else.
> 
> Weather and native food could be a factor in this, in a hotter country people would be naturally tanned and look nicer.
> 
> There's attractive and not so obviously attractive people everywhere.


Until they reach a certain age then the sun has the reverse effect.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I thing brittish girls are generally in worse shape, uglier than some foreign countries,

This country is known for bad teeth and fat people, u can't really disagree, but as above, that's only my opinion,

there are obviously still very attractive females in thins country, I just thing the stunner- munter ratio is worse than elsewhere


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

fletcher1 said:


> Personally I thing brittish girls are generally in worse shape, uglier than some foreign countries,
> 
> This country is known for bad teeth and fat people, u can't really disagree, but as above, that's only my opinion,
> 
> there are obviously still very attractive females in thins country, I just thing the stunner- munter ratio is worse than elsewhere


That goes for the male population to I presume then?


----------



## PinkPolkaDots (Aug 5, 2013)

Typical British girls on a night out


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

fletcher1 said:


> Personally I thing brittish girls are generally in worse shape, uglier than some foreign countries,
> 
> This country is known for bad teeth and fat people, u can't really disagree, but as above, that's only my opinion,
> 
> there are obviously still very attractive females in thins country, I just thing the stunner- munter ratio is worse than elsewhere


You realise this board is called UK Muscle right? Haha!

Isn't America the one known for fat people mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Where the f**k do you come from mate?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That goes for the male population to I presume then?


yea I agree think us Brits not really the best looking of nations - male or female

but don't know what op is goin on about hes so ugly he cant even use his pic as an avi lmao


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


is this your collection of exes?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


still cant see your point here ..i would smash all of them..... :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

My bampi is in his 70's but he's still handsome. My nana was attractive in her 70's before she died. He is and she was Italian as is my father. My mothers side my great grandmother was Spanish.

Look at the colour of me here when I was in Italy when I was little










Me and my nana on the bikes like










Me and my Bampi in a BBQ









Dunno what relevance these pictures have to the thread topic but they're nice for me to look at again!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like you go to budzbar a lot :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


ehm where do u go out mate?? seriously.. :lol:

tbh there are always good looking and then ugly 1s no matter what country they r from.. my gym buddy for example would have an eastern european over british 1 anytime whereas im the opposite which is funny considering hes british and im eastern european LOL


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


Come on man are you takin the p*ss, looks like you went on a night out with every one from the sunshine bus! No wonder you feel short changed up your game man smh

Edit: ive also been out in plenty of eastern european cities and ive come across my fair share of ruffians


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> than foreign girls (in particular, those from other countries in Europe)?
> 
> I swear most of them look inbred plus they do not take care of themselves and are overweight (the fattest in Europe, according to official figures).
> 
> ...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been to Russia a couple of times, and the girls are absolutely stunning, slim build, blond hair, flawless complexions and ice blue eyes mmm


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I agree! A lot of other countries make British birds look like sewer rats

But don't get me wrong there a fair share of fit birds here I currently live and have a child to one but you go to other countries and your talking 80% of the birds under the age of 40 will be fit or shagable


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@PinkPolkaDots I thought you were a girl? That's what you said in your thread where you pretended to be a footballer?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't know how this guy can say British women are less attractive when half the countries full of ****ing foreigners lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That goes for the male population to I presume then?


Yea, plenty of bad looking men about mate

But that's nothing to do with women in the continent, being better looking


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


Dont know where you go but that is not typical of British girls on a night out


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> @PinkPolkaDots I thought you were a girl? That's what you said in your thread where you pretended to be a footballer?


Exhibit A



PinkPolkaDots said:


> LMAO
> 
> At last someone got it :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You realise this board is called UK Muscle right? Haha!
> 
> Isn't America the one known for fat people mate?


Yea I'm not disputing America being the fattest, but we are one of the fattest in Europe , that's a fact,,

The level of obesity is nowhere near us on the continent, this contributes hugely to how attractive we are compared to them


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dont know where you go but that is not typical of British girls on a night out


Looks like Conor's quay in Wales lol full of complete inbred that class a trip to Blackpool for a week in a caravan is a holiday


----------



## PinkPolkaDots (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol no, I'm a bloke. I was trolling in the other thread. I'm dead serious in this one :-(


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

There does seem to be more munters in this country than others, 1 place ive been to where 90% of the women are stunning is Macedonia


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

To address the balance somewhat




























Chubby is a brit, marga girl is eastern European... I know who I prefer


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Areas of high unemployment seem to have more than their fair share of fat munters, crap diet is almost certainly to blame. Try a night out in Mansfield one weekend, it used to have (25 years ago) the highest female to male ratio in the UK and they were all stunner's now the vast majority are ugly, fat, drunken, abusive, unemployed single mothers.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Wooooiii @Breda yuh best look after yuh oooman cah dem call me mr tek weh yuh gyal :lol:



Mr_Morocco said:


> There does seem to be more munters in this country than others, 1 place ive been to where 90% of the women are stunning is Macedonia


You sure you man aint gettin gettin carried away with the excitement of being in a place that aint always rainin?lol i see plenty of good lookin women who i presume are british especially in the summertime man..

Says the guy with an eastern european mrs :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to see the guys coming to the defense of the British but the truth of the matter is the British are getting uglier and fatter and less productive as a race. The way I see it when I visit any British town centre is that the fat, not so good looking women have lots of kids and the attactive ones hardly have any. Also, those women in good jobs can't afford to have any while those out of work get more benefits and better housing the more they have. So over time, logically, the British are getting fatter, uglier and less productive as a race.

I am thinking of writing a book about this. It will be called 'My Struggle'. Strangley, the Germans don't seem so keen to take it on.....


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was in almeria a few weeks ago and there was loads of gorgeous women, but there are loads of gorgeous women here as well. Only difference really is tan


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wooooiii @Breda yuh best look after yuh oooman cah dem call me mr tek weh yuh gyal :lol:
> 
> You sure you man aint gettin gettin carried away with the excitement of being in a place that aint always rainin?lol i see plenty of good lookin women who i presume are british especially in the summertime man..
> 
> Says the guy with an eastern european mrs :lol:


I was there in December fkin freezin and snowing, the gyal dem r fire tho!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wooooiii @Breda yuh best look after yuh oooman cah dem call me mr tek weh yuh gyal :lol:
> 
> You sure you man aint gettin gettin carried away with the excitement of being in a place that aint always rainin?lol i see plenty of good lookin women who i presume are british especially in the summertime man..
> 
> Says the guy with an eastern european mrs :lol:


Yuh nah ga tek weh dis gyal star!

How you know which one she is?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

DoyouevenpullBritishgirls.jpg


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

When you go on holiday you can always tell the british girls from the europeans... the europeans are slim tanned and sexy looking... alot of british girls are pale as a milk, fat (flabby) covered in tatts usually smoking with a oint of lager in there hands


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

welbeck said:


> single mothers.


oh no you didnt!! (would tag but cant remember the ranters name, probs for the best)

There is one reason why there are less fit girls.

its because all the hotties are getting with men who would usualy be ugly, but are muscular (body of bay watch face of crimewatch) and there kids come out ugly, boys or girls. Its that simple. good looking women go for hench guys that are ugly. fact.

:thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yuh nah ga tek weh dis gyal star!
> 
> How you know which one she is?


Man im guessin the one in a black dress


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Man im guessin the one in a black dress


To rahtid


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> When you go on holiday you can always tell the british girls from the europeans... the europeans are slim tanned and sexy looking... alot of british girls are pale as a milk, fat (flabby) covered in tatts usually smoking with a oint of lager in there hands


not always but mostly true, Kazantip Ukraine, I'm going there next year hyhy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well I love you're women if you lot dont thats just leaves more for me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Met two of my new housemates today in the apartment I'm moving into tomorrow - 2 Italian girls, absolutely drop dead gorgeous. I admit I find the foreign looking women more attractive, especially Chinese, but met some sexy as fvck English women too.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish coming over here, taking our jobs and women :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish coming over here, taking our jobs and women :laugh:


Fkin immigrants, should go back where they came from :no:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

On one hand I will agree that European women often (not always!) put more emphasis into their physical appearance as far as being lean and kept goes just like the men will usually put more effort into being in shape. On the other hand you can't make such a generalized statement!!!! I used to live in Ireland and there women would be mainly middle of the road. Now I live in the Carolinas and here it's more two extremes. Lots of highly over weight women (lots still look great though!) and then some very good looking in shape women. My wife went from being the first to the second. Much more to women than outwards appearances dude!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish coming over here, taking our jobs and women :laugh:


Too right if you guys cant do tings proper!! By the way you can keep the obese ones who wear those nearly see through leggings with five kids on tow..we have no use for them :lol:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Stop going out in newport and you some see some decent poontang man.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish coming over here, taking our jobs and women :laugh:


Well you lot dont want em so dont complain when we take your jobs and do well and take your women and breed


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


the test must be working as i would do a couple of them lol


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

pointless thread, there is good looking/ugly girls from all races in very part of the world

in my experience most white english girls are hot & very friendly easy to talk to etc


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> Lol no, I'm a bloke. I was trolling in the other thread. I'm dead serious in this one :-(


Oh a troll you say?......


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I would actually agree with this. On the whole, i do think brit girls are less attractive but i think thats down to culture as opposed to looks, ie laddette / drinking culture which is definately more prevalent in teh uk overall then other countries.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive seen hostel. One min your talking to a gorgeous easten european girl next your in a chair avin your face blow tourched off. No thank you.

Its all down to personal choice isnt it. There prob is a study saying somwhere has the most attractive and ugly country. My mates mom is italian and even at nearly 60 i still would.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Eastern European birds are better at giving head FACT!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the problem here lies with the definition of 'attractive' as that includes subjective things like facial features, eye and hair colour, height, breast size etc.

It would be a lot more accurate to say that many British women today appear to not be as physically fit as other European women. I personally find this to be true. Whenever I go back to Greece I always notice how fewer overweight girls there are, and it was the same in Cyprus. Perhaps the fact people there end up spending 4 months out of the year on the beach motivates them to stay in better shape, as opposed to British women who most likely only go to a beach for 5-10 days a year.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

English girls are more slaggy i find. I like the "got 5 kids and dont have 2 pennys on a council estate" kinda girl. Try and find one of those in sweden.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sorry but I have to disagree, I'm an american woman and I find British woman to be incredibly beautiful! (in a none lesbian way) To me they have a kind of sweet charm and grace about them. And no I'm not just talking about the ladies of pride and prejudice - I really know some British ladies who are lovely lol. They can be sassy but I like that because I don't like it when people hide there feelings and British girls tend not to. That's my take on it anyway... British is beautiful


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


I dont see what you are getting at. They look like they are from playboy


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> English girls are more slaggy i find. I like the "got 5 kids and dont have 2 pennys on a council estate" kinda girl. Try and find one of those in sweden.


Challenge accepted!

Fjortis here I cum


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I dont see what you are getting at. They look like they are from playboy


WAS THIS THE AFTER PARTY ON THE JEREMY KYLE SHOW :thumb:

where did you get those pics - who needs youporn


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> I've been to Russia a couple of times, and the girls are absolutely stunning, slim build, blond hair, flawless complexions and ice blue eyes mmm


A bit of slap can help a lot, look at these Russian chicks, it's like before and after 10 pints :laugh:

http://jerzeydevil.likes.com/25-incredible-makeup-transformations?pid=118079&utm_source=mylikes&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ml&utm_term=27581400


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Started to type reply. Really couldn't be bothered. It's clear that OP is not getting laid. That is all.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Hitlers attempt to create the master race has a lot to do with this, the Nazis executed or shipped off to concentration camps anybody who didn't fit into their vision of acceptable look/build/intelligence in an attempt to create the perfect Aryan race. Estonia is a prime example of this, this is the country that officially has the most beautiful women in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_race


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Would totally disagree with OP of course there are some not so good looking ladies but the same can be said for everywhere. There are however some stunning women in Britain.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

blackfairie said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree, I'm an american woman and I find British woman to be incredibly beautiful! (in a none lesbian way) To me they have a kind of sweet charm and grace about them. And no I'm not just talking about the ladies of pride and prejudice - I really know some British ladies who are lovely lol. They can be sassy but I like that because I don't like it when people hide there feelings and British girls tend not to. That's my take on it anyway... British is beautiful


lol aw thanks chick im flattered & I love americans too....sooo friendly

agree these foreigners probs better looking than us

but when was the last time you seen an eastern European woman smile or laff or have a bit of crack?

#misery guts


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Nonsense. Every country has hot girls and munters. Also its subjective, some guys may find Hispanic girls hotter than Eastern European etc etc


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to deal with Eastern European girls most days n while some of them look good they are the most miserable moody ****ers out there. Can't beat a nice curvy English girl


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Good to see the guys coming to the defense of the British but the truth of the matter is the British are getting uglier and fatter and less productive as a race. The way I see it when I visit any British town centre is that the fat, not so good looking women have lots of kids and the attactive ones hardly have any. Also, those women in good jobs can't afford to have any while those out of work get more benefits and better housing the more they have. So over time, logically, the British are getting fatter, uglier and less productive as a race.
> 
> I am thinking of writing a book about this. It will be called 'My Struggle'. Strangley, the Germans don't seem so keen to take it on.....


Ugly mingers who will never work with massive bellies and yellow teeth ALWAYS seem to be pushing a baby round.

I'm not saying there born ugly but due to hygiene / shocking diets coupled with benefits parents who just had kids for the money and had no interest in being a functioning member of society the chain just keeps repeating itself.

The benefits system is gonna leave us with a hideous situation where the best looking / groomed / intelligent people are waiting till there 30/40s to have maybe 2 kids where as for "breeders" there 40 year old can be a nana by then.

We do it to ourselves though its a horrible chain. When a chav comes in with yellow/rotted teeth to apply for a job they will take the cv and bin it.

Look at any country with a generous benefit system and you will see this happening.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't get all judgemental because you've only ever shagged 1 or 2s out of 10 mate.

You might find some Eastern European girl to take pity on you, but I can assure you the UK is packed full of beautiful women. I'll be sweeping up @Ackee&Saltfish' and @Breda's left overs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Leeds89 said:


> @Breda and @Ackee&Saltfish coming over here, taking our jobs and women :laugh:


Well, no fvcker else wants us :crying:

Think a lot of it is down to fashion as well tbh...the 'look' atm seems to be as fake as possible and I find that look quite unattractive on a lot of people but I'm sure it's down to what you're used to.....you often find 'exotic' attractive because it's different.....but having been to festivals full of all types of Europeans it's difficult to tell who is from where....

Then again the festivals aren't full of *** smoking waynetta slobs, maybe op needs to get out more


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iv never read such rubbish!! I think the view on British women is based on the crap u are shown and spoon fed by the media. And on to the British men...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Ugly mingers who will never work with massive bellies and yellow teeth ALWAYS seem to be pushing a baby round.
> 
> I'm not saying there born ugly but due to hygiene / shocking diets coupled with benefits parents who just had kids for the money and had no interest in being a functioning member of society the chain just keeps repeating itself.
> 
> ...


But in effect binning the cv of a chav never allows them to try and make a difference


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the issue is not how brittish girls are less attractive we have the most beutiful women in the world.

its the ratio.

its fked.

its like 1 fit girl to 9 munters

go to estonia and its 10 fit girls to 1 ugly dude.

h34r:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm more of a milf fan than girls anyways. But I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

UK girls are fine mate.

Those czech and albanian girl are propper metal eaters, but when you get them good looking ones they are 10/10! You'll usually see them in your porn movies!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Judging by the replies in this thread it might be an Estonian winter p!ss up this year.

Actually fvck that, I've seen hostel


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Judging by the replies in this thread it might be an Estonian winter p!ss up this year.
> 
> Actually fvck that, I've seen hostel


Latvia is where it's at :whistling:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we have some gorgeous briitish girls. but yeh most of the european girls you run into in england are smoking hot. especially the italian and spanish ones


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Judging by the replies in this thread it might be an Estonian winter p!ss up this year.
> 
> Actually fvck that, I've seen hostel


Tallinn was fecking awesome mate head out there was like £250 for a long weekend right in the Old Town.

If you need any further reassurances Hostel was set in Bratislava, capital of Slovakia!

Pack your bags now, I'll look after your ban hammer


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Tallinn was fecking awesome mate head out there was like £250 for a long weekend right in the Old Town.
> 
> If you need any further reassurances Hostel was set in Bratislava, capital of Slovakia!
> 
> Pack your bags now, I'll look after your ban hammer


Mate of mine married a girl from Slovakia and we kept winding him up that he'd be chopped into pieces once she got the green card :laugh:

On topic - she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Iv never read such rubbish!! I think the view on British women is based on the crap u are shown and spoon fed by the media. And on to the British men...


Get yourself into almost any town centre during the day, when people should be at work and just see who's sitting or walking around. I see it in Mansfield everytime, Waynetta Slob with a cigarette in her mouth pushing a pushchair, another sprog following behind, Greggs pasty in it's grubby hand. This isn't a generalisation, this is what the UK has become.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A good mate of mine who I worked with & lived in Recife, Brazil said he thought that UK women were ok, but so unapproachable.

Yea, if everyones had a few drinks then barriers are down, but on a daily basis I find so many have an attitude.

It's so difficult sometimes you give a woman a friendly smile & she just looks away. Meet the same in a club later & she'll be fine.

I really cannot grasp what is wrong with me getting my todger out. :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Look up anna merak on the web best porn star of the 80/90s a great ad for foreign women ps clip hunter has best footage ....not that I've looked or anything


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's horses for courses though innit?

Many people like the tall, blonde, high cheekboned "russian" look.... not very well explained but i`m sure you all know what I mean, but not me!

Give me an English rose any day!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

welbeck said:


> Get yourself into almost any town centre during the day, when people should be at work and just see who's sitting or walking around. I see it in Mansfield everytime, Waynetta Slob with a cigarette in her mouth pushing a pushchair, another sprog following behind, Greggs pasty in it's grubby hand. This isn't a generalisation, this is what the UK has become.
> 
> View attachment 136404


So what you're saying is that u employed women are generally munted. That's not exactly the whole country......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To be fair i'm not fussy where they're from, recently i've had an Estonian bird an a Ukrainian, both were absolutely filthy.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


You clearly go to some chav cheap awful clubs and pubs. Stay out of wetherapoons and stop being such a cheap ass!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> than foreign girls (in particular, those from other countries in Europe)?
> 
> I swear most of them look inbred plus they do not take care of themselves and are overweight (the fattest in Europe, according to official figures).
> 
> ...


your wrong:lol:


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

welbeck said:


> *Get yourself into almost any town centre during the day*, when people should be at work and just see who's sitting or walking around. I see it in Mansfield everytime, Waynetta Slob with a cigarette in her mouth pushing a pushchair, another sprog following behind, Greggs pasty in it's grubby hand. This isn't a generalisation, this is what the UK has become.
> 
> View attachment 136404


This is probably the same across the world mate, good looking girls with ambition want to travel and get on. Then there are Waynetta type birds in every city of the world, we see the good looking ambitious travellers in UK, and not the foreign Waynetta back in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lol aw thanks chick im flattered & I love americans too....sooo friendly
> 
> agree these foreigners probs better looking than us
> 
> ...


You're a great example of a hot British lady. :thumb:

But why as an Irish woman do you not know how to spell "craic"? :lol:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> but when was the last time you seen an eastern European woman smile or laff or have a bit of crack?
> 
> #misery guts


You don't have to wait long to see an English munter have a bit of crack, smoke of weed or bottle of Cider :thumb:


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I know some fantastic British girls that are stunning.

I think its weather based though in general. British girls come out for a few weeks in a year where they are tanned, looking in good shape as they are drinking less ( which is what everyone's forced to do for a social life with such **** weather all the time) and generally they are out being active and can dress how they like. I don't think they are any less attractive than most other places but the circumstances contribute to it. When I've been to warmer climate places like Spain, then there were simply just too many fit chicks to look at the same one for more than 5 seconds. I put this down to the fact the women will wear summer clothing and therefore work on their tans and staying in shape more all year round, also the drinking culture is far less.

People big up eastern European women but there are plenty of average looking Russian women which no one talks about. Also, think of populations? People talk about the american girls from Cali or Miami....yet you don't hear about the average one's living in the middle of Kentucky or Nebraska do you.

British girls are fine, If it was sunny all year round here they would rank outrageously near the top.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

welbeck said:


> I think Hitlers attempt to create the master race has a lot to do with this, the Nazis executed or shipped off to concentration camps anybody who didn't fit into their vision of acceptable look/build/intelligence in an attempt to create the perfect Aryan race. Estonia is a prime example of this, this is the country that officially has the most beautiful women in the world.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_race


So what you're saying is Hitler had it right all along.. :whistling:

Brilliant


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

i thought british girls were getting fitter/harder to pull

maybe i'm just getting uglier :no:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> So what you're saying is Hitler had it right all along.. :whistling:
> 
> Brilliant


We could try it here but a bit watered down, you would have to be......British :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ryda said:


> Looks like Conor's quay in Wales lol full of complete inbred that class a trip to Blackpool for a week in a caravan is a holiday


Living fairly close to conors quay I can confirm all of the above to be true. Unfortunately


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Living fairly close to conors quay I can confirm all of the above to be true. Unfortunately


Haha yeh I remember that area well, I used to do a lot of deliveries round there and deeside with one of my old jobs, there's a ded nice chippy though across the road from a fire station if I remember


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I was going to reply with a theory to this but I can't be arsed typing it all out


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Good to see the guys coming to the defense of the British but the truth of the matter is the British are getting uglier and fatter and less productive as a race. The way I see it when I visit any British town centre is that the fat, not so good looking women have lots of kids and the attactive ones hardly have any. Also, those women in good jobs can't afford to have any while those out of work get more benefits and better housing the more they have. So over time, logically, the British are getting fatter, uglier and less productive as a race.
> 
> I am thinking of writing a book about this. It will be called 'My Struggle'. Strangley, the Germans don't seem so keen to take it on.....


Seems I need to retract this. Was looking at a bit of Internet porn last night and turns out there are literally 100's of really fit women near to me and not only that, they all want to meet me! Things are really starting to look up!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I was going to reply with a theory to this but I can't be arsed typing it all out


That was essentially the answer to every bit of uni coursework I ever did


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> That was essentially the answer to every bit of uni coursework I ever did


  excellent


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Seems I need to retract this. Was looking at a bit of Internet porn last night and turns out there are literally 100's of really fit women near to me and not only that, they all want to meet me! Things are really starting to look up!


Same here mate...there were 492 women within 11 miles of me!!! :thumb:

And you know, they're all gagging for it from a man just like me.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Ashcrapper

I'd love to start a thread in gen con on "women gagging for it", just for the benefit of you know who. :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> I'd love to start a thread in gen con on "women gagging for it", just for the benefit of you know who. :lol:


I don't think Voldemort is that interested in women tbh mate.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> Living fairly close to conors quay I can confirm all of the above to be true. Unfortunately


Come on guys...I don't expect people actually from Connahs Quay to be able to spell it but you guys should be able too! :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I was going to reply with a theory to this but I can't be arsed typing it all out


You big tease 



latblaster said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> I'd love to start a thread in gen con on "women gagging for it", just for the benefit of you know who. :lol:


Who? Tell me! Tell me! Tell me!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Davie L (Jun 29, 2013)

tamara said:


> Weather and native food could be a factor in this, in a hotter country people would be naturally tanned and look nicer.
> 
> Thats very true, for example ive spent alot of te working around europe and romania believe it or not has very few FAT birds under say 35 years old..they may not have the money of the british birds but they look after themselfs.
> 
> Never did i see one walk out a club and go for a kebab with chips and cheese along with a tin of coke at 3am.....95% of british birds think if they have fake bangers and some pesky clip in hair extensions they have it all!!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

You obviously live in a rough area but I know what you mean though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Davie L said:


> Once they reach beyond 35. It all seems to fall apart.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I go back to the uk once every 5- 6 years - so I notice changes more than a resident will do - I have noticed fewer women that I would turn to look at or admire - it is different in Europe- the Brits overall in general (I know there are exceptions) seem fatter, less well dressed , less manors, much much more tattoo's + pricings - more foul mouthed.

Britain in many cities I went to seemed scruffier , more litter trash, boarded up city center shops- in general more inner city decay - But the countryside still very nice .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Welsh girls arn't too bad.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Yay for Welshies!

Some nice looking welsh women

Catherine zeta jones










Imogen Thomas










Danielle Lineker


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Welsh girls accent is pure filth, I wouldn't care if they looked like a Slurry Tanker with tits, i'd stil get off on their voice


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

mal said:


> Welsh girls arn't too bad.


Well yeah, anyone can find a selection of hot birds from their country and post them. The problem with that though is that it doesn't represent the average girl down the street which I think is where the OP is coming from.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

If you don't find them attractive then don't date them, does it really matter otherwise?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you don't find them attractive then don't date them, does it really matter otherwise?


yes it does. only hot girls are allowed in my peripheral vision :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> yes it does. only hot girls are allowed in my peripheral vision :tongue:


You're a man, you don't have peripheral vision. :tt2:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I cant say ive noticed that but i have noticed how many seem to be wearing less and getting a lot bigger on my nights out (McDonalds girls ..Super sized)...... although i only go for the really classy ones , you know paralytic falling over in the kebab shop....its soooo sexy


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

East coast and central Scotland, best looking women north of the wall. Apart from the inbred cows of the really really rough estates.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

tamara said:


> Nobody is ugly. What someone may consider ugly could be attractive to someone else.


Nah, just different people have lower standards  Eg a 6/10 knows he is a 6/10 and will be happy to pull a 7/10


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Of course uk has a pool of fat munters and toothless chavy cnuts bound for jeremy kyle but ive been round most of the planet and you you think there isnt a load of swamp donkey's in every country.....hidden away then you are mental.....

Obv there are millions of attractive people in uk.....except Liverpool...fkn scouse sh1ts....lmao


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382
> View attachment 136383
> View attachment 136384
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmm I would so now show us these filthy looking british gals:laugh:


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been around most of Europe and British girls are below average mostly because they don't look after themselves as well as other European women e.g. out women are the fattest apart from Malta. Countries like Poland are full of very attractive women, so trust me our women are below average. Op is right all be it provocative.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm I would so now show us these filthy looking british gals:laugh:


Trev, you are a munter....tell the op you have equally appaling equals abroad x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out the girl at 1.00, l don't care where she is from, she is a perfect 10.


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

As a university student, I have a well focused study I personally have produced.

British girls slowly begin to decline after Sixth Form, which is when their are exposed to work/study, with a healthy dose of alcohol. This along with a poor diet creates many disgusting creatures that cannot compete with European/American girls.

Sad but true.

However, there is hope, as some may improve themselves with exercise and diet.

Some men may see this as the KARMA effect, where girls who once rejected them become unattractive and below their standards.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I know some english ladies that would blow the european and usa ladies out of the water.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> I know some english ladies that would blow the european and usa ladies out of the water.


pics or bs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would have to ask them first before I posted them out of respect.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> I would have to ask them first before I posted them out of respect.


im sure they oblidge to having there pics posted on here :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> im sure they oblidge to having there pics posted on here :whistling:


I can but ask. I take it english ladies don't appeal to you?


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@gymbunny nope, I didn't know I could yet.. I figured you had to be gold to get in.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

blackfairie said:


> @gymbunny nope, I didn't know I could yet.. I figured you had to be gold to get in.


No silver


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> I can but ask. I take it english ladies don't appeal to you?


read my post mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> read my post mate


Which one mate?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Which one mate?


thats what i wrote - wouldnt say less attractive, but there are an awful lot of attractive eastern girls.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

There are also a lot of very attractive english ladies.


----------



## PinkPolkaDots (Aug 5, 2013)

Err


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@PinkPolkaDots

err Pi** off.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am staggered the OP thinks like this.

There are some stunning women in Britain, god knows where he lives if this is his thinking.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am staggered the OP thinks like this.
> 
> There are some stunning women in Britain, god knows where he lives if this is his thinking.


I think he's from manchester


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

PinkPolkaDots said:


> View attachment 136546
> View attachment 136540
> View attachment 136541
> View attachment 136542
> ...


Big Woop, could be any shopping mall or night club anywhere in the world.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I think he's from manchester


Mate what do you think me and @Dave do all day, its not stare at uggo's trust me.

I saw a black girl in Crumpsall a few weeks back who l would have taken my own life for just for a kiss !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate what do you think me and @Dave do all day, its not stare at uggo's trust me.
> 
> I saw a black girl in Crumpsall a few weeks back who l would have taken my own life for just for a kiss !


only joshing


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Trev, you are a munter....tell the op you have equally appaling equals abroad x


Hmm would you say that to stevie wonder plus abroad to me is England,,Scotland and wales


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

When you're abroad the girls look exotic and it's a grass is greener type thing. They probably think the same when they come here. I've never been to a foreign country and thought that the women there were ugly as you're drawn to the attractive ones and you base your opinion on that. I went to Poland recently and thought the women were gorgeous, having said this we have loads of foreigners in the country from Poland, Lithuania, Latvia etc and I don't think they're a particularly attractive bunch-it's probably due to their social status


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

There are some good looking women in the Uk but also a lot of dare I say ladettes.

I bet some UK women are thinking the same about us men lol.

It's all just a matter of opinion and it would be boring if we had all the same tastes.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

blackfairie said:


> @gymbunny nope, I didn't know I could yet.. I figured you had to be gold to get in.


No I think you can get in already. Just ask @Katy if you are eligible for the PR.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Seems I need to retract this. Was looking at a bit of Internet porn last night and turns out there are literally 100's of really fit women near to me and not only that, they all want to meet me! Things are really starting to look up!


Was it here you were looking?

http://www.adultwork.com/Default.asp?TargetURL=%2FSearch%2Easp%3F


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> No I think you can get in already. Just ask @Katy if you are eligible for the PR.


You have to be Silver


----------

